# Hesitant CT spawn log



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

So far i haven't had good luck with my spawns. I have mt Crown tail pair in the spawning tank now, but i wont get excited this time until i have fry free swimming in the tank.

The Pair.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hope all goes well Guns! They're a cute pair!! <3


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Why hesitant? You should think positive! Deal with a problem when you get to it. For the time being, be prepared for all possibilities and think positive.

If you're using the same pair, try a different setup - like reducing water level or something. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Just go for it and do your best, somethings just take a few practice runs before you get it right, betta breeding it just one of those things...I say, your due for some success ;-)


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

haha i hope! i tried my HM pair...they ignored eachother. My HM male and my DBL female, i took her out to soon (got over excited). my Dragonscale HM Plk and my dbl female, he ate the eggs....im due for a good one!!!! lol


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

They Spawned this morning, i just missed their final embrace when i went to check.
Im getting ready to get her out, and he is attending to the nest like a good boy.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yayyyyyyyyyyy. finally!!!! hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm rooting for ya! GO little baby eggs, hatch and be free XD


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Yay! I hope this one goes well!

Jiro : I just wanted to say I absolutely love the quote in your signature.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

he patrols the tank, and then returns to his nest. im happy, but im staying calm and keeping my hopes down until they hatch!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats!!!

Now the fun begins.....raising the fry

Keep us posted.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

know at about 82*F i will have wigglers in ~24hours. How long until they are swimming horizontally and i can take daddy out?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

At a temp of 83 i had wigglers at 35 hours, and 2-3 days after they were wigglers they started swimming horizontally and i removed daddy. Grats


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Congratulations, Guns! Yay for Pyrite!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

im happy, he is still being an attentive daddy! I cant wait to get pictures of the wigglers!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

YAy for attentive dadies...its good to hear things are going good so far, I can't wait to see the pics. of the wigglers!!! XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So many awesome spawns going on. This is almost as much fun as breeding them on my own.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Pretty pair!!!!
And congrats!!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks you!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i think it is safe to say you can be excited right now!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes. i do think so! he hasn't eaten any that i can see and none are on the tank floor.. i think its safe to say i am!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yay for Pyrite! Pics, more pics!

And I love the quote at the end of your new sig, Guns. :lol:


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i feel bad, he keep picking up the same one and trying to put it back in the nest, but i think its dead. The others are keeping themselves among the bubbles/duckweed under the cup.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

He filled his nest with duckweed...its hard to see inside. I can lay down and watch him pick up fry as the drift down.


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

i have some duckweed in my spawn tank too. but so far there is no bubblenest in sight. i am hoping he will start building soon


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

how long has he been in?


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

So cute! Can't wait for the fry to grow up!


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

he's been there almost 24 hours now. i am hoping for him to claim that tank and build his nest so he can breed with either my black coppet khalessi or my black fire called phyre


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

can he see the female? when i introduce into the tank, i put them in together at the same time, and just give her alot of places to hide.


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

he could see her when they were in the barracks but i moved him in the breeding tank. now he cant. but will in an hour or so.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yea, he needs to know she is around.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, some of the fry can swim back up to the duckweed if they fall, others still spin around in a little spiral until Pyrite catches them. Im not going to even Hazard a guess at how many i have, not until they are FS. Some are dark, some a light.. haha.

1 foolish question, before i get to this point, how do i feed the BW/MW/WW's?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

im going to remove Pyrite, i cant see but 1 or 2 of the fry anymore and he is acting like he is hunting.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You mean you only have 1 or 2 fry left????


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yikes! I would remove him right now...especially if there are only two fry...but watch when you move him to a new, if he spits out like a whole bunch of happy healthy babies don't be surprised ;-) Jiro did this to me once...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah and Old Man did it to Punki, too. Hopefully he's got a whole bunch stuffed in his mouth. Come on, Pyrite, be a good dad and spit them out!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i have more then i thought, but idk how many. More then 10. He didnt spit any out.

I dont know if they are going to be ok...they only hatched Saturday...Most are able to swim i think. I Have put MW BW and WW in...but i dont see any of the fry. i sat for about 3 hours removing fry from the duck weed so i could pull it out. im just going to keep putting food in and start doing water changes...
You guys think they will be ok? they are only like 3 days old.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

As long as they are free swimming they should be just fine on their own :-D ... careful not to over feed though, as I'm sure you know its really easy to foul up the water with uneaten food...


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yea. and water changes are going to be a pain. My tank is a 40? gall Terrarium, only 1/4 full. Its sitting on the floor in my room. So i can add water easily...but i dont have any place lower to put a bucket to remove water...so i get to sit and suck water out with a turkey baster...:shock::demented:


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

>.< Thats sounds like it would take forever...


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Between spawn attempts, i would empty it all the way...took me 5 hours.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:shock: Wow. Can you use a bowl to scoop water out, if you're really careful not to disturb the fry?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

well they are so small as of now, i cant see any of the fry unless i hold a light under the container i put the water in.

This is all i see now... 8>- (shape.. not number)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They're so cute when they're that small. Just eyeballs and a tail, like tadpoles. But yeah, I can see where using a container would be hard. You have great patience, Guns.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

:crazy::shock2: yes...patients...that's what i have...haha

its uncomfertable...but it the babys make it...

How can I tell if they even know where the food is?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I actually usually stay away from water changes that first week(live plants and lots of snails help with the water quality) for the very reason that they are just to dang small and delicate at this age...You have a lot of patience Gunsablazin...You have my respect ;-) XD


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Jirothebetta said:


> I actually usually stay away from water changes that first week(live plants and lots of snails help with the water quality) for the very reason that they are just to dang small and delicate at this age...You have a lot of patience Gunsablazin...You have my respect ;-) XD


well i dont have any live plants and i dont have any snails.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Can you see their little bellies with a flashlight? If they look fat, they found the food. But they're so small, it might be hard to see . . .


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I know, I wasn't telling you not to do water changes, I was just backing you up on how delicate and small fry are and how difficult water changes are in the very beginning...

If the fry are eating you should be able to see plump little tummies, its very very difficult at first but gradually you begin to see the difference between a fed fry and a hungry fry...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

40g with only 10 fry in sight? With the duck weed and all, I'd say you have about 50 fry. In a 40g you don't need to do wc *IF* you don't constantly over feed. Just add more water. When the water is about 30cm (12") deep you can siphon into a small bowl or something. The suction wouldn't be too strong - fry should be able to swim away.

*!!!* during the first week Fry will swim towards you/siphon or anything vibrating in the water. So make sure that they stay away. 
You can use this phenomenon to "call" your fry (gently vibrate a small stick/spoon/finger). Once they are together, drop the food there.

Try not to leave dead uneaten food. You can also use a rather large straw to suck out uneaten food - close the upper end with your finger and dip it where the uneaten food is. Release finger then shut it immediately. Water and waste should be sucked into it.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, thank you indjo, i do tap the tank before i feed.

Jiro-i know, and i didnt mean to sound in any way unpleasant . I will Try and Siphon one up and check its tummy.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

The first week was hard to tell, i had to assume they were eating mostly, if i saw one id follow it ad see if it nipped towards anything but with a tank that big thats really hard XD


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yea... i can only see them if i lay down and look with one eye closed. I sucked up one dead one :/. Then one live one. They are to small for me to see tummy's yet. But when i added some worms in with the live one, it didnt go after them. I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

A little update. I still see fry swimming around when i pour new water in, but i only see them when i disturb the water. I feed 3-4 times daily...they are a week old now. I dont know if they are eating...but i figure if they have survived a week then they must be.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think they're pretty hardy little things, really. From what I read, OFL spawns hers outside. And in Thailand, they just spawn them in a tub and leave them for a few months. So I think your fry are doing okay.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i hope so...lol.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

I emptied the large tank, cup full by cup full...checking each cup for about 5 mins each with a light. I have 15 1-week old fry in about 3 gallons of water, heated by being floated in the large tank. It took me 5 hours to empty the tank.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, Guns. That's a LOOONG time. 15 is a good number, nice and manageable.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i just hope it stays at 15..and dosnt drop.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Why did you have to empty it out fully? Just to get a good count or to make sure nothing (like a stupid dragon nymph *shakes fist*) made it in? Well, my 9 are in a 3g atm, but they just hit 4 weeks so they need a transfer back but its so much easier with a small number to just have a smaller tank like this. Pictures would be nice when/if you get the time


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i cant do pics untill i can get a container thats clear for them...but i will try!

I had to empty it out because i didnt know if i had any fry still alive, i want to make sure they eat and be able to check on them. In a 40-50 gallon...i couldn't do that. Also i did have some creepy looking critters...so i was super OCD about moving the fry... i have the TINY droppers...i transferd them from tank to cup, from cup to holding tank then back to a bin with new water. No Creepy critters!

Water changes shouldn't be to hard now... the bin looks frosted so you cant see in from the out side...but i can see them from the top.

I have been feeding micro/Walter/banana worms since the first free-swim day. Is this ok? i had to Infursoria cultures... neither worked out.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Ive done microworms, but im not sure about the other two, They should be eating the microworms easily though, do you have any BBS? Thatd be good for them since they are a week. and WOE 40-50g changed with a cup. DEDICATION XD 
I hope your critters didnt look anything like this








Thats one of the dragonfly nymph i found that was eating my babies, after i moved them i found 4 more of these nasty critters. Glad you got them moved safely though, now you can be sure they are eating.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

no...most looked like little leeches...nothing with legs haha.

Yea...i was sitting on the floor in a little corner no less...im gonna have to take a picture of where i was sitting...
The only BBS i have are decaped. Not live...and im not quite sure how to feed those?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Guns, your legs and back must be aching from that water change.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I have decapped! The non-hatching kind right? When mine were a week id let the decaps sit for an hour in a small container of tank water. At first only one figured out that it was food, but by day three they all were fat with decap bbs once a day, they still get it daily now and all of them eat it. I usually vacuum what they dont eat up at the end of the day. Id say to use about 1/4 of a pea size amount then let it sit in water and round out, then see how they take to it.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

the tank and my corner^







The Tools in question...hahaha^
























Some of the little ones ^ (taken from above)


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

pl..ill have to try some of the BBS tomorrow then.I fed not long ago..and i watched them...but no one moved after the food. I mean if they have lived to be a week old, then they must be eating..right?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How often do you feed? Maybe they'd already eaten? I know when I feed my platy fry I never see them actually eat. But then, I also assume platy fry and betta fry behavior is different. After all, when I feed my adult platies I never see THEM eat either.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i feed 3-4 times a day. Im sure they eat and i just dont see it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with you, if they're a week old, they're eating. Happy 1 week birthday, little fry!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Odd that they arent swimming after it as it falls to at least gobble it/spit. If you lived closer id give ya one of my tiny ones so it could teach the others that it is indeed yummy foods. Your micro worms are live right? Maybe toss a few in and watch the fry, they should grab them, mine let it sink to the bottom and squirm then they grab them like spaghetti. Happy first week little ones! Good job guns! That setup looked very very painful D;


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ohh yes they are live. i watch them wiggle all the way to the bottom. I out them in and sit and watch..and even when i drop then right on top of them they dont seem interested. But im sure the eat when im not looking. Honestly mine dont move alot. If i disturb the water right around them they do...but 
They are half-assed about it...they wiggle to the top, then sink back to the bottom. They haven't moved much in the last 2 hours.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw in your other thread you were going to at least narrow down on your betta numbers. How are the babies?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

they died. I dont know why. but they did.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

OH NO! Im so sorry =[ I have to admit, i bought a betta in a downtime emotionally and have to fight the urge to get a bit carried away myself, they do help me avoid things i dont want to do but thats a good/bad thing. I can understand how your feeling though, im glad your getting some forum members to help you out, that way you know your special ones are going to a good place. I hope things work out and you feel better and im really sorry to hear about your babies.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Guns, I'm so sorry to hear about all this. Know that I'm definitely thinking of you, okay? *hugs*


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Aww man gunsablazin, I'm so sorry about your babies  I know this was going to be your big break as far as betta breeding, I really was rooting for the whole way...*big ole hug* These are the woes of betta breeding, they start out so delicate, even the most seasoned betta breeder can loss a brood for one reason or another so don't be hard on yourself, okay? I've got you in my thoughts!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. Now heres when confuses me. 
They are twice as big as the last time i looked at them...but they still dont move.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey...I'm not trying to give you false hope or anything but you know that baby betta's sleep right?(at least I think they do) They kinda float all wierd and sidewayz under the water(not floating on the top but near it) They really do look dead when they do this. It took me awhile to get used to it but then they were always okay and would go back to swimming like normal fishies after awhile(usually after I poked them once or twice)...any chance that is what's going on? Cause I mean if you left them in there and they still look like little fish and are infact growing this might be what's going on...I guess? Maybe? (agian not trying to get your hopes up but it is a possibility...or the water could just be colder than they are used to...have you checked the temp? )


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ill re check it, but it should be about 78-82. They arnt at the top, they sit on the bottom and dont respond to being gently poked with the dropper i use. im so confused --.--


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If they are alive you can see their little hearts beating


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i cant see anything of them. I can see a form but not what it contains.

i think....im going to give it 1 last try, if it dosnt work out, i wont try anymore.

What do you think?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

What other females do you have? and I still think he is gorgeous


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i have a purple VT girl, a blue CT (but shes to small), and a blue/green/red VT girl.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah I think you made the right choice with that female above she looks really good. Just like all your other fish.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol creat. How are they doin?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

There all doin good once they are moved into the sorority I will send pictures. Also my boyfriend fell in love with the little ct girl so he is taking her for his sorority (yes by boyfriend actually has a talent with betta too) lol


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ack. im jealous. lol. i cant find a guy who likes horses, much less bettas!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Guns sorry I haven't posted in a while. I have been on vacation. Give me an update.oh and the male in your avatar is beautiful.


----------

